# Broken Seat Wire Repair



## RustyK (Apr 7, 2016)

Has anyone successfully repaired broken seat wire? I'd like to save this seat.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 7, 2016)

I suppose you could have it welded. I had a wire break on a seat on my Oriole in the late nineties. I was going to have it repaired but I made a temporary repair that has lasted all this time. I still haven't fixed properly because it worked so well and only cost around a dollar.

I used a large tension pin that I slipped on the wire and over the break. I found one that just barely fit on the wire. It's snug and doesn't move. I've ridden on it for years. You can see it on the lower wire just ahead of the clamp. Yours might be different because two wires are broken.


----------



## RustyK (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow Chris that's a great idea I'm trying it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2016)

I sold a couple saddles a while back that had similar repairs. Seemed like a stout solution to me.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 7, 2016)

Let us know if it works for you.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 7, 2016)

Gonna try it tomorrow.......both sides are broken.

 .....


----------



## bairdco (Apr 7, 2016)

I've welded one before,  but it's spring steel, which doesn't like being welded, and the leather ripped apart a few months later, so I dunno how long the fix woulda lasted.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 8, 2016)

I did not have any of those tension springs and neither did the hardware store. I did have some heavy steel brake line though. It fit nice and snug on the seat wire. After cutting a couple 2 inch pieces  I wrapped some J.B. Weld around the wire to hold the tubing firmly in place and tapped the tubing on.  I plan on using this on a bike, so I will keep you posted on how it holds up.
And Bairdco is right about welding spring steel.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 8, 2016)

I probably picked up my tension pin at a tractor supply store, they carry that type of hardware. I know I picked up some small ones there last summer for another project.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 9, 2016)

Seat frame is completed . Found an old saddle and mounted it to the frame. Thank you fellows for bringing this subject up. It was a good topic and a fun and easy to do repair. Gotta look real good to even know it was ever broke.


----------



## RustyK (Apr 11, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Seat frame is completed . Found an old saddle and mounted it to the frame. Thank you fellows for bringing this subject up. It was a good topic and a fun and easy to do repair. Gotta look real good to even know it was ever broke.View attachment 303632



Yeah that looks great!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 11, 2016)

I JUST had two welded, I'll let you know how it goes....


----------

